# Battery Charger Settings



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Last year before going to Marty's I bought a TB6 Balance Charger and a 14.8 V 7800 mAh battery pack.

I used the charger one time to charge the battery pack and haven't used it since.

Now I have a new 18.5 v 5600 mAh battery and need help.

I've mis-placed the instructions for the charger.

I was able to get the charger set for 18.5 volts.

I got it charging at 1 amp, but is this a good amp rating to charge the pack?

I'm not interested in a fast charge.

An Overnite charge would be fine.

Also what kind of voltage should the charger kick off at.

For the 10 minutes I had the battery charging, the volts got up to 19.75 volts before I shut off the charger.

I printed off instructions for the TB6B but they're not clear as to the amp rating prefferred.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Randy.
You probably have it right.

Although I am not familiar with that brand most of the chargers that look like that one, use exactly the same procedure as each other.

1 amp should be OK. However you may need to reset the max charge time to something like 300 - 360 minutes to prevent the charger switching itself off.

*HOW TO GET TO THE INITIAL PARAMETER SET UP. (USERS SET UP).
*1. Plug in the power supply and switch the power ON.
2. The BLUE screen will light up.
3. Press the *Batt Type/Stop *button repeatedly until the screen shows: USER SET PROGRAM >
You will have arrived at the first pic on page # 12 of the I-Max charger instructions.
4. Then press the Start/Enter[/b] button briefly and the second image on page # 12 will appear.
5. Then repeatedly press the Inc[/b] button to scroll through the menu until you have arrived at the feature you wish to modify. For example, Safety Timer. ie. The last image on page # 14.
6. Then briefly press the Start/Enter[/b] button again and the word ON will blink. Please leave it set to ON.
7. Therefore, briefly press the *Start/Enter *button again and the time will flash 120 min. 
8. Press Inc or Dec button depending on how long you want. For NiCd and NiMh we set them at 180 min when charging at 1 amp as 120 minutes may not fill a large capacity battery completely.
9. Once the new value is set, briefly press *Start/Enter *button and the value will be stored.
10. Press the Batt Type/Stop[/b] button to exit USER SET UP mode.

BEFORE CHARGING, ADJUST THE CHARGER TO SUIT THE MAXIMUM CHARGE RATE OF YOUR BATTERY. 
[/b]FOR EXAMPLE 1C = A MAXIMUM CHARGE RATE THE SAME AS THE BATTERY CAPACITY.[/b]


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Tony 

I should have stated that the battery I have is a Lithium-Ion


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Your 18.5v Lithium-Ion battery has 5 cells. Nominal 3.7V per cell; 5 X 3.7V = 18.5V. Full charge should be achieved at 4.2V per cell, or 21.0V. The charger and/or pcb protection board in the battery pack should stop charging at that value. If you have control of the charging rate, a good overnight charging rate is C/10; i.e. the capacity of the battery / 10. In your case this would be 5600 mah / 10 = 560mah (0.56 amps). A charging rate of C/10 takes approximately 10 hours to charge a fully depleted battery.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Del, you say the pack has 5 cells, but to look at the pack it looks like 10 cells to me. 

Am I wrong? 

It is a CordlessRenovations CR1705. 

So anyway, you suggest charging over night at .56 amp? 

1 amp would charge it faster.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

It is probably a 5S, 2P pack. i.e. two sets of 5 cells in parallel. The 5 cells set the voltage, and the two sets in parallel double the mah rating.

Yes, 1 amp would charge it faster, and still safely. The faster the charge the more heat. I don't have a ton of experience with fast charging. Personally, I wouldn't charge any faster than about C/2 (2.3 amps in your case). You should refer to your vendor(s) for more precise info.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Randy, 
That particular type of charger comes with a default max charge time of 2 hours (120). You will likely need to change that time, otherwise the charger will turn itself off before the battery is fully charged.


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Randy, 

Go ahead and charge the CR-1705 at 1amp. To reach 5600mah it will take 3 - 5 cycles (charge / discharge) before the CR-1705 is at full capacity. Remember, if your not using your battery-packs, charge them once every other month then place them back on your shelf to increase their cycle life. 

Rick Isard 
Cordless Renovations, LLC 
RCS America


----------

